# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Organon Sus 250 Karachi New Manufacturer?

## schrodinger123

All,

I have a source that I have used 7-8 times who seems very reliable IMHO. He sent me Organon Sus in a previous order, and the product matches pictures I have seen on this forum for Karachi Sus. So I ordered more of it, and the second order I got packaging that looks a little bit different. See attached pictures. The three amps on the right are the Karachi matches (look just like what I have seen on this and other pictuer forums). The three on the left are the new amps, which I cannot find a match for on any forum. 

My first instinct was that maybe I had been scammed, but I wanted to see what others thought. First of all, there is no Organon ellipse on the new amps. Wouldn't a scammer be smart enough to put an ellipse if they were trying to copy Karachi's? The second issue is the batch number. The batch number on the new amps is 0028. The Karachis have a long batch number (meaning there have been many, many batches of this stuff produced). A new batch from a new manufacturer for Organon? 

So lets talk about manufacturers for Organon Karachi sustanon . The amps that everyone is familiar with are made by Abbot labs in Karachi, Pakistan. These amps have M/L (Manufactuer License Number?) 000001. The new amps have M/L number: 000024, perhaps an indication of a new manufacturer for Organon Sus? 

So my instinct is suspicious, but not ready to just toss these amps. I have heard that Organon has multiple manufacturers of this sustanon from Pakistan. The newer amps (on the left) say Pharmatec, which I hear is one of these manufacturers. 

I would like to know if anyone else has gotten sustanon amps like this? Any luck with them? Anyone know anything that may put my mind at ease? These amps are all equally filled and the packaging looks professional (doesn't look like a cheap knock-off). My leaning today is that maybe these are real, but are in new packaging from a new Organon manufacturer. Anyone have confirmation on this one?

Thanks in advance!!

----------


## methan

actually organon pakistan has been taken over by a dubai based firm its called OBS previously, they were giving their orders to abbott labs. now OBS is giving their orders to a local pharmaceutical company named.

----------


## schrodinger123

Interesting, cause these amps say OBS on them. 

So I am not a photographer, and I know you can't read the text on the amps from my pics, so I'll list off what is written on the amps in case it helps... I had to put my camera in 'Flower Mode' (takes close-ups of flowers, I guess) to even get these. But still the auto focus doesn't make the inscriptions easy to read. In fact, I have trouble reading them with the naked eye. Any advice on how to take better shots of these would be welcome.

KNOWN GOOD KARACHI AMPS:

After listing 4 esters...
Mfg. By : Abbott, Karachi
For Organon Pakistan Lic

Vertical Inscription Left of Other Text...
M. L. No:000001
P. R. No:002446

NEW AMPS IN QUESTION:

After listing 4 esters...
Mfg. By : Pharmatec, Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
For: OBS Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
Mfg. Org. Specs.

Vertical Inscription Left of Other Text...
M. L. No:000024
Reg. No.:002446

So I am starting to feel less and less like I've been scammed, and more like I may have legit sus in packaging that we may see more of in the future. Everything that I have ordered from this source has been spot on. And futhermore, I just finished my first 10 week cycle and gained 30 lbs from his gear. My bench went up about 100 lbs, and my back broke out a like it did when I was a teenager. I never experienced such great gains before and can't wait to start my next cycle. As for aggression, I noticed that I drove my truck more aggressively than I used to, but I think that the whole 'roid rage ' thing is just a bunch of hype. If you can control your temper as a teenager, then you can control your temper taking test (and/or orals). 

But back to the point about this sustanon . Does anyone have information that may confirm the legitimacy of this sustanon (or draw it into question)?

Thanks again...

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

if you trust your source, and you've ordered 7 - 8 times with no problems then you should be good to go.

----------


## methan

this is a new version of deca also from the same company imo these sus are g2g

----------


## schrodinger123

Damn!! Those look amazingly similar to the sus amps that I have!! The difference being that the sus text is yellow. The font looks the same, they both have the same vertical bar to the left of the horizontal text. Furthermore, the text regarding who made it and for whom is identical from your amps to mine. Clearly your deca amps and my sus amps were manufactured at the same facility. And I'm guessing that Mfg. Org. Specs. means manufactured via Organon Specifications. Perhaps this is a generic version that Organon has put out to capture the generic market space? Just a guess, but now I'm sharing the same opinion as you that I am sitting on a rack of good sus!! And this fits the situation, as I do trust this particular source (my #1 for sure).

Id like to post some better pics of my sus so you can see what I am talking about. Any suggestions on how to manipulate the camera so that you can read the text on the side of my amps?

Thanks for those pictures!! That REALLY puts my mind at ease!!

----------


## schrodinger123

OK, I got some better pics of these amps. Just had to figure out how to operate my camera.

Note that the text matches that of the Deca amps. Clearly these are made by the same folks. 

One last thing about my photos. You will notice that one of the amps is a bit shorter than the other. Well, I happened to pick an amp out of the bunch that has a misshapen top to it. I have 20 of these amps, and this is the only one with a weird top to it, and I just happened to grab it when I set up to take these pics. It took me a while to get clean shots of these, so I did not re-take them for this reason alone. Generally speaking, the amps are all the same height (within a reasonable tolerance) and filled the same. 

Thanks for the information about the Deca. Helps a ton!!

----------


## NMacFar

I got a hard on  :Smilie:

----------


## Sheven

new susta i tried right this week. great

----------


## jdusty77

I have the same ones just newer. exp 08/2014
The only thing that worried me was they drew rather quickly into the syringe?
Still ok??? They are EXACTLY the same as the ones u have and from a good source

----------


## UpNorth

I have the same ones. I posted them in another thread. How did they work out for you guys?

Thanks

----------


## UpNorth

This stuff is 100% fake. I would not use it. I just talked to my guy over seas who sends me my orders. He gets it straight from pakistan and he told me it's fake. He said he didn't know, said he was sorry. He said this shit is made in China. This stuff is all going in the garbage.

----------


## XLCanadian

Switch to Omandren Sust. Organon is all fakes! Wish I'd posted what I ran into last year...**** looks like they are making the rounds again. Me and two other guys got some last year...three different size amps....three or four diff expiry dates....all fake...

----------


## ryanjmd

> Switch to Omandren Sust. Organon is all fakes! Wish I'd posted what I ran into last year...**** looks like they are making the rounds again. Me and two other guys got some last year...three different size amps....three or four diff expiry dates....all fake...


Hey XLCanadian,
what you run into last year cause also, I myself just received 20 amps of karachis a few days ago and recently posted up my pics on here to see if mine are fake which I beleaved where legit IMHO... but now im startin to think twice  :Yellow Confused:  

Here's the link
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=417627

----------


## anabolic1979

organon are not all fakes if u have a good source they are not hard to get

----------


## jdusty77

so what is in them then any kind of test at all or just oil????

----------


## jdusty77

My source is very reputable and tells me tey are 100% sus. There is no info from anyone that leads me to beleive otherwise. There is only positive feedback from others about these products. I think it is all hearsay. Please somone tell us if you have used these and got no, or crappy results. I have to wait to take em because im still losing some BF% when I do I will post the results probly in 1 month. Then we will know if they are legit! There is little info about Ph**ma**c Sus. on the net so it is very confusing.

----------


## jdusty77

The stuff is great!!! no question that its legit!!!

----------


## youngarnold

I just picked these sust up today im pretty sure their bogus after looking at your pics. i notice on mine it doesnt say who they or for. another thing that strikes me is the date 2006-2011 5 year life span doesnt sust normally get printed with 3 years?

----------


## PRAMANIS

Hey Shrodinger123 those Kirachi's you posted are 100% legit. I just finished my second week and at 500mg of the same exact amps with S****X EQ and from experience all the normal early body changes are in the process. Be careful were you shoot this stuff it can be pretty painful!

----------


## strongmann

> I just picked these sust up today im pretty sure their bogus after looking at your pics. i notice on mine it doesnt say who they or for. another thing that strikes me is the date 2006-2011 5 year life span doesnt sust normally get printed with 3 years?


sorry bro, yours are not legit organon karachi, the stamp date fonts are all wrong..

----------


## UpNorth

I was wrong...this stuff works good. 3 weeks in and seeing some great results. I have the same amps as the first pic. The amps on the left hand side of the pic.

After listing 4 esters...
Mfg. By : Pharmatec, Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
For: OBS Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
Mfg. Org. Specs.

Vertical Inscription Left of Other Text...
M. L. No:000024
Reg. No.:002446

----------


## jdusty77

> I was wrong...this stuff works good. 3 weeks in and seeing some great results. I have the same amps as the first pic. The amps on the left hand side of the pic.
> 
> After listing 4 esters...
> Mfg. By : Pharmatec, Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
> For: OBS Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
> Mfg. Org. Specs.
> 
> Vertical Inscription Left of Other Text...
> M. L. No:000024
> Reg. No.:002446


Totally agreed!! Very good!!!!

----------


## SnakPak1775

Where are you guys getting this stuff? My guy I used to get it from is M.I.A. Somebody please help me out! I'd appreciate it.

----------


## the big 1

....

----------


## PRAMANIS

Lmao.....looks like someone will be injecting motor oil soon.......I'm just sayin!!!!

----------


## dock holliday

pramanis, ive got some just like that. im gaining, but you think they are fake???

----------


## PRAMANIS

No Dock Holliday I was referring to SnakPak1775 looking for a source on this board! Your G2G!

----------


## Sheven

obs pharmatec is the new manufacturer

----------


## XLCanadian

I didn't mean to burst anyone's bubble. But I had two reputable sources and the karachis they were both carrying were fakes. 

Maybe its different this year, but I will not be using karachis. Only new omnadrens for me  :Smilie:

----------


## XLCanadian

> Hey XLCanadian,
> what you run into last year cause also, I myself just received 20 amps of karachis a few days ago and recently posted up my pics on here to see if mine are fake which I beleaved where legit IMHO... but now im startin to think twice  
> 
> Here's the link
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=417627


To be honest bro. Yours look very different from what I've seen. Very stubby amps.

Are they all the same size. You may have legit product there. Just a 2014 expiry begs questions. 4 years seems lengthy. But I'm no expert on AAS manufacturing so.....

----------


## macavitti

i figured i can find pics of gear that a manufacturer would have on their website. pharmatec pakistan has a dinky site. there is a products list. no sus or deca or any juice is listed.

----------


## randy6969

Well i can show you what the new sustanon by Schering-Plough looks like. (Organon gave its license to Schering Plough in India) this is what ive been running and they are the best ive ever used. im running 1 ml eod.

----------


## prakashjk

...................

----------


## FlyingDutch

good lookin this new indufar susta

----------


## abraham23

> All,
> 
> I have a source that I have used 7-8 times who seems very reliable IMHO. He sent me Organon Sus in a previous order, and the product matches pictures I have seen on this forum for Karachi Sus. So I ordered more of it, and the second order I got packaging that looks a little bit different. See attached pictures. The three amps on the right are the Karachi matches (look just like what I have seen on this and other pictuer forums). The three on the left are the new amps, which I cannot find a match for on any forum. 
> 
> My first instinct was that maybe I had been scammed, but I wanted to see what others thought. First of all, there is no Organon ellipse on the new amps. Wouldn't a scammer be smart enough to put an ellipse if they were trying to copy Karachi's? The second issue is the batch number. The batch number on the new amps is 0028. The Karachis have a long batch number (meaning there have been many, many batches of this stuff produced). A new batch from a new manufacturer for Organon? 
> 
> So lets talk about manufacturers for Organon Karachi sustanon . The amps that everyone is familiar with are made by Abbot labs in Karachi, Pakistan. These amps have M/L (Manufactuer License Number?) 000001. The new amps have M/L number: 000024, perhaps an indication of a new manufacturer for Organon Sus? 
> 
> So my instinct is suspicious, but not ready to just toss these amps. I have heard that Organon has multiple manufacturers of this sustanon from Pakistan. The newer amps (on the left) say Pharmatec, which I hear is one of these manufacturers. 
> ...


hi, since you've used it so long back, how would you describe your gains, did you find it legit, i just got in a few in today, exactly the same to yours

----------


## SlimJoe

Looks gtg

----------


## Armystrong

I picked up some of these along with the Deca and Dbol . Never been bigger and finished out putting up 245 8-10 on my bench. My libido went nuts and the acne was noticible but then again I just did a course of accutane about a year ago so its hard to get me to break out anymore. Never had my T levels done but the military wouldnt be very confidential about these things... What I can say is that I was being tested for cholesterol and my levels were pretty high while my HDL was a ****ing 4 which doesnt happen when you work out 2+ hours a day on average and take prescription Omega-3's and Lipitor. I was pretty heavy too 1g/400mg weekly 50mg daily sust/deca/dbol. Ran some Ari with this so I wouldnt need a bra at the end of 16 weeks. Hope this helps...

----------


## tburkhart

Randy6969
I Have Looked Repeated For ThIs Sus 250. I Can't Seem To Find A Reliable Source, I HaveFound It One Time In The Past. I Want To Find It AndIt Is Hard To Find Organon......ANYONE. SICK OF UNDERGROUND BLACK MARKET CRAP. Any Advice Would help

----------


## Builder150

Hi guys any one still here,

the pharmatic showed me OBS brand deca in 100ml vial. I dont know if its deca or some thing else filled in the vial.

Ornold123 plz let me know if that would be real in rawalpindi !

----------


## imnotnatty

I have a bunch here i could upload some pics, one thing about organon sust, the amps are long.

----------


## Builder150

today i purchased 50mg deca ampules X 10 made by Pharmytics under registered license form organon netherland. They look real from every aspect.

----------

